# Puppy Play Pen



## Auntie Joan (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi all,

Which puppy play pen is good for a cockapoo pup without spending a fortune??? There is one that is just under £20 but I think it is too light weight and for toy breeds?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ellie-Bo-Ou...P2/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1363883772&sr=8-10

It's for our living room to keep poo/wee accident area to a focused space!

Thanks in advance for any advice?

x


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

I think the one you mentioned from Amazon are a bit flimsy to be honest, I bought my puppy pen from Argos it is the same as the baby pens that are hexagonal shape or you can make them into a square etc, I paid £80 for mine but you can get them quite cheap on Ebay second hand x


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

We bought this one although ours was from an online petstore , not Argos 
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/8705943.htm

Because it's also a room divider, it can be used to pen off certain areas, or create a space that a crate can open in to. We've also taken it away in our campervan to use outside to contain the puppy. It can be made up into various shapes including rectangular and square.

We didn't bother using the mat which came with it, but put an offcut of vinyl flooring under it to protect the carpet in the lounge.

We found that a very small puppy could squeeze between the bars, so we threaded a vinyl floor runner in and out of the bars, and removed this when the puppy was too big to escape via that route


----------



## Sarah78 (Nov 24, 2012)

We have the same one as Von but soon realised on day 1 it was too restricting for Lexi as a pen so we use it as a room divider which works great for us. I would recommend the product!


----------

